# .NET Co Library



## XL-Dennis (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi all,

I wasn't sure where to post but I finally decided to go with this subforum.

I thought I would make a post here to let you know that my new free managed COM Add-in for Excel 2000 - 2007 now is available for download. 

The tool is rather unique (in addition that it's a 100 % managed COM add-in) as it allow you to store all kind of VBA code and reuse them whenever wanted. In addition, it can create workable connection string with .NET Wizard as well as with the Data Link Wizard which it also can store. 

I take this opportunity to explicit thanks Ken (Puls) and Ross (Mclean) for their kindness to be beta-testers of the tool. 

For more information and download please see: http://www.excelkb.com/article.aspx?id=10229

(I apologize for cross-posting this message at Mr Excel, VBA Express, JMT and OzGrid)


----------



## XL-Dennis (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi again and Seasons Greetings to everyone,

There seems to be a bug when using Excel 2003 on Windows Vista. I have recently made a blogpost about it. 

If anyone can shed some light over it please feel free to comment it.

http://xldennis.wordpress.com/2007/12/26/excel-2003-windows-vista-bug/


----------

